# Can we have a "Drunks Only" forum?



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Of course it will only have three members: SF, Slippy and myself and maybe Deebo and Ark (if they are having a bad day). :lol:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

but then we'll be too drunk to find it.

im down if you promise there will be streeking.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

sign me up beoch !


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Better make that 4! Im D-05


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

No need, we have our drunken party on any post, we don't need a bar, the bar fights will be difficult to contain since even the guards will be drunk and angry


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay, maybe I gave the membership here more credit than they deserve. :lol:

I raise my beer to all of you! Beeeellllch!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just had a shot of Horilka from Yalta, I don't recommend it but 3 more minutes and I'll regret it... Will have to wash it down with something else..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Just had a shot of Horilka from Yalta, I don't recommend it but 3 more minutes and I'll regret it... Will have to wash it down with something else..


Yeah another shot


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Washing whiskey down with whiskey is one of my best hobbies Sometimes I mix in a beer for change.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

No, I can already feel it rushing through my head, such a bad idea. It was fermented with 9 large chili peppers, drink of courage haha and tears


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I raise my Jack and Diet Coke (watching my weight)!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> but then we'll be too drunk to find it.
> 
> im down if you promise there will be streeking.


Damn, I thought the "shot" in your name was a reference to guns...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have had 2 fingers of bourbon 4 times tonight.......
Shit, I have 8 fingers on one hand....wtf


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

1792 here it was with ice but that stopped a few glasses ago.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I really love drunk threads… sigh


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> No, I can already feel it rushing through my head, such a bad idea. It was fermented with 9 large chili peppers, drink of courage haha and tears


So another shot or two and you will be a happy fireball


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Drinking lots of water


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's a little "drunk" music;


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Jim Beam white label here. Straight up


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Drinking lots of water


Hope the toilet is close by.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Hope the toilet is close by.


Where else do you get water from...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Drinking lots of water


Water as in vodka??


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

RPD and Denton will be all up my ass for this, but sign me up. I can have and pill in the world for pain. I choose PBR


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

In English!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Hope the toilet is close by.


Just plain water, 1 shot of horilka needs water


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Screw you guys, I feel like a drink now, why oh why did I start you tubing music...

Its rum o'clock


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Im****edup.... EOM


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeep said:


> RPD and Denton will be all up my ass for this, but sign me up. I can have and pill in the world for pain. I choose PBR


How do you get drunk drinking water?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Easy drink 60 a day, and I am kidding


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


>


Eric Church and that song specifically holds a special place in my heart. A few years ago Mrs Inor and I went to a rodeo at the Excel Center in St Paul (where the MN Wild play). We hired a car service to drive us to one of the best steak houses in downtown St Paul. We were both decked out in our most comfortable jeans, cowboy shirts, hats, dusters and shitkickers. Then on to the rodeo. Eric Church was the after rodeo entertainment and it was just after that song came out. After the rodeo and concert, we stopped by a local club for a few more beers for me and wines for Mrs Inor and happened upon our financial advisor who was doing the same gig.

The next day I had to fly off to some God forsaken hell hole and my seatmate on the plane was the cowboy that won the saddle bronc the night before. He was the nicest young man.

That was a great weekend!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Winter's coming and thinkin' about the sand already...


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Check mate


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

is that a nipple ?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Look up Brantley Gilbert "Bottoms Up"


In all seriousness though. I got a problem physically and mentally that I should not couple with beer. I know it a few others know it. However I don't want Oxy's or Hydros, and be pharmaceutically dependent either


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Of course it will only have three members: SF, Slippy and myself and maybe Deebo and Ark (if they are having a bad day). :lol:


How am I not on this list?!!!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm in, rum punch tonight. I missed my helping of fruit, so Rum punch it is tonight.

AJ


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Queen - We Are the Champions (Live Aid, Wembley Stadium, 1985) - YouTube


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Look up Brantley Gilbert "Bottoms Up"
> 
> In all seriousness though. I got a problem physically and mentally that I should not couple with beer. I know it a few others know it. However I don't want Oxy's or Hydros, and be pharmaceutically dependent either


Here you go Jeep;


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back at ya.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I was already craving something so I guess I'm in


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Says it all


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Queen - We Are the Champions (Live Aid, Wembley Stadium, 1985) - YouTube


No way can I handle Queen tonight! 
And yeah, Inor. Your list was really short. How can you be so remiss??


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

For you baglady


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Mish I would Put on the white shirt and Tie and serve you and Bag lady


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

OK..
I just stealthed into the bedroom without waking up the Mrs to get the power cord so i can post and drink more with yall.
I win... I get a membership to the drunk forum....****ing cheap puter battery


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

YES!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Back at ya.


We didn't have no internet but man I never will forget the way the moonlight shines upon her hair...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

DOUBLE YES!!!!


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the invite but i have plans.... I may be somewhat young but was raised on Classic Country and blue grass.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Best be listen, yo!!!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> No way can I handle Queen tonight!
> And yeah, Inor. Your list was really short. How can you be so remiss??


Sorry. I did not know so many would be so excited to join such a depraved and degenerate group as SF, Slip and me... My sincere apologies. I did not mean to make anybody feel left out. :lol:


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Corb Lund is great!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

been gettin high to this song for 30+ yrs


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Sorry. I did not know so many would be so excited to join such a depraved and degenerate group as SF, Slip and me... My sincere apologies. I did not mean to make anybody feel left out. :lol:


Well I'm happy I'm not a degenerate, just a upstanding member of *HIC* Australian *HIC* alco.......


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Bottoms up!

AJ


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> Sorry. I did not know so many would be so excited to join such a depraved and degenerate group as SF, Slip and me... My sincere apologies. I did not mean to make anybody feel left out. :lol:


What the hell. A guy sits down to eat dinner and charge his phone, and Yall got lit without DEEBO.
Well, let me hit the freezer, somebody, please link up the song, Drink a beer.
I can't remember who sings it, but I love it.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Night all. I'm a light weight. I'll leave you with one of my favorites.






Mighta been posted earlier, my memory sucks when I'm drinkin.

AJ


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Deebo said:


> What the hell. A guy sits down to eat dinner and charge his phone, and Yall got lit without DEEBO.
> Well, let me hit the freezer, somebody, please link up the song, Drink a beer.
> I can't remember who sings it, but I love it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Straight from the freezer.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks, that song has braufht many a tear to my eyrs, but not tonight. Just wish the Mrs. Was here, instead of working.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm on beer 4 here can I make a guest appearance?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> I'm on beer 4 here can I make a guest appearance?


Of course, you are more than welcome. 
Have a song in mind?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Deebo said:


> View attachment 7381
> 
> Straight from the freezer.


Oh, you are awesome


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep and we already know someones an asshole and someone else is off the leash and someone else is contorting themself. Oh wait thats me. Nevermind


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Yep and we already know someones an asshole and someone else is off the leash and someone else is contorting themself. Oh wait thats me. Nevermind


How is it everyone from Montana is so damn Kool. 
I like your style Jeep.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

OK...
I am sufficiently ****ed up enough to move from pissed off to happy...
Who needs a hug? Hurry before it wears off and I go back to pissed off again !


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Box o Frogs easy boy. It ain't that bad


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Inor said:


>


Love me some pre sell out Bocephus!


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll raise you Inor


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not settled down yet..........just kidding Inor, since we last drank together, then the Arkansas vacation, I might have been buzzed about four times. 
Seems two shooters, yes, two, and I'm buzzed.
But I can still drink half a bottle of Plum Loco. 
Where is Osfg, Sarge, Denton, Meangreen?
Let's get this party going. Or, on twenty minutes Deebo will be drunker and, out of commission...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Deebo I am hurt


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What, I'm drinking, but how, you must of missed my post, just about you.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

On beer 5 now! Can't think of anything so I'll just watch from the sidelines


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Deebo said:


> How is it everyone from Montana is so damn Kool.
> I like your style Jeep.


See, I knew Jeep was in the house.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, my gosh, somebody please, put Ima bout to whip somebody's ass, that song bout makes me fall out of my chair.... Inor and Mrs Inor know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Oh, my gosh, somebody please, put Ima bout to whip somebody's ass, that song bout makes me fall out of my chair.... Inor and Mrs Inor know what I'm talking about.


Here ya go (for Long Rider)


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm just teasin ya brother


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Its that time!


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Only have time for one more then bed, Pop a top again..


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeep is everywhere you want to be


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, one more drink, and then it's comfortabl y numb.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Dont go cheating on me....


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Deebo your fine by me


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Can someone please plan these little swarayes better, give a guy a notice, so we can all get it on at the same Time?
Damnit, who is in charge here?
Goodnight, you miscreants......


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Can someone please plan these little swarayes better, give a guy a notice, so we can all get it on at the same Time?
Damnit, who is in charge here?
Goodnight, you miscreants......


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I approve all of this entire thread. Not that my approval means anything... but I raise my nalgene bottle filled with tasty H2O in shared love of beer, booze, and fun drinking times.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> I approve all of this entire thread. Not that my approval means anything... but I raise my nalgene bottle filled with tasty H2O in shared love of beer, booze, and fun drinking times.


Dose that mean your going to endorse the asshole party or the drunken fools party


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Dose that mean your going to endorse the asshole party or the drunken fools party


Isn't that the same thing..... I endorse both because they are one and the same 

I heard once a wise man say: "Their ain't no party like a west coast party cause the west coast party don't stop"..... Another man said: "Why is the rum gone"... and finally a great President was perhaps quotes best by saying: "no great story ever begins with 'this one time while I was drinking water'... be great have a beer"

Nothing above makes any sense but all is based on facts in my head... not facts based on truth though.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Thnks Jeep 

You have the mind of an elf

Got That?

I shoot better than you deamed . Better tah my gunny.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, I'm James, and I'm an alcoholic. 
Hi James. 
:clapping:
I've been sober for a few weeks now.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

JMO, drunks have no business on any forum. Thy are jus a annoyance.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

James m said:


> Hi, I'm James, and I'm an alcoholic.
> Hi James.
> :clapping:
> I've been sober for a few weeks now.


Hi James I'm pheniox, I have been sober for a few hours now, and thats a problem


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My guess is those that would get drunk & post to a survival forum would also get drunk & play with guns. Doing neither makes any sense.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Huh. It's almost like watching a train wreck. Not sure you want to see what happens next, but so fascinating you can't stop looking.

Sounds like you guys had a good one last night! :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> My guess is those that would get drunk & post to a survival forum would also get drunk & play with guns. Doing neither makes any sense.


Give us drunks some credit, we kept our drunken antics contained to this thread, OK maybe another


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Makers Mark, 1792 and Old Weller 107...It's medicinal...:lol:


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I had to check in this morning to see if had gotten myself banned last night.
Since I am still here I assume I am cool...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> JMO, drunks have no business on any forum. Thy are jus a annoyance.





HuntingHawk said:


> My guess is those that would get drunk & post to a survival forum would also get drunk & play with guns. Doing neither makes any sense.


Maybe if you drank a little you would lighten up. hehe


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Last night turned into a party at casa de arklatex complete with good company, good beer , good food and a campfire. Ill see yall for round 2.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> My guess is those that would get drunk & post to a survival forum would also get drunk & play with guns. Doing neither makes any sense.


It's called humor. You should try it sometime.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> My guess is those that would get drunk & post to a survival forum would also get drunk & play with guns. Doing neither makes any sense.


Hunting Hawk,

My guess is that you would be wrong. Most if not all of the regulars on this forum who own guns do so with the utmost concern for safety. Having a drink or two on a Friday night and making some jokes with friends is nowhere close to what you guess is.
Thanks for listening and I don't mean to call you out because you seem to be a good man but I wanted to make my point clear.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> My guess is those that would get drunk & post to a survival forum would also get drunk & play with guns. Doing neither makes any sense.


Dear Mr Hawk,

I have been STUPID with alcohol, NEVER both with firearms. I was learned about that very young.

I am sorry, I will try to be good posting here in the future. O.K.?

Best,

MT

P.S.

Ben Franklin

A slip pof the foot you will soon get over. A slip of the tounge you may never recover.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> JMO, drunks have no business on any forum. Thy are jus a annoyance.


Really?

As it turns out, the new forum would not be needing a new moderator as I am already working on this forum. :lol:

By the looks of the spelling in the second sentence of yours that I quoted, it appears you might be qualified to be a member, too. Looks like you are already slurring and it isn't even noon where I am!

*Don't get your knickers in a wad, this posting is, as with the rest of this thread, in jest. Lighten up, Francis*


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> My guess is those that would get drunk & post to a survival forum would also get drunk & play with guns. Doing neither makes any sense.


You missed a good time last night, you should have been here.
I was PO'ed about somethings last night but was in such a better mood when I went to bed.
Thanks to some Maker Mark and the great company on this thread. Thanks for starting it Inor !


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> My guess is those that would get drunk & post to a survival forum would also get drunk & play with guns. Doing neither makes any sense.


Yea. Why would like minded people get together, hang out, and have a few drinks!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

After reading the news that one of our own lost her son, who was one of America's best, I will endeavor to earn the position of super moderator of the drunk's forum.
Corporal Bradley L. Coy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't mess with guns or drive if I am drinking. I may post some dumb things on a forum though and I don't see any problem with that. Especially since we have a thread or 2 to keep it somewhat contained. If anyone is offended by it than simply don't read the drinkin thread. It's a party and we don't need poopers!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dam i missed all the fun! These drink-togethers should be organized beforehand, so everyone can show up.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hard to tell sometimes whether drunk or just trolling.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, apparently I was passed out in the other room and missed the forum that, according to Inor, I am a founding plank holder of....thanks for just stepping over my passed out ass and not telling me we where having guests. 

I guess thats earned since i basically did the same to Inor the night prior with my OSFG blowing off steam post. 

I find that there is always some regret in Drinking and driving (which I don't do), Drinking and dialing (which I have done..but have learned from), and drinking and posting...which apparently I have yet to really see the terrible harm in because once I get to the point where I will say something that is truly reprehensible...I can no longer type so it looks like this: dhcdduygd heuchc fukn heh9jdamn

If I wake to find I have said a harsh word or two or 10...I have always said my mia culpas and deleted offensive posts....or I have been banned for 7 days. 

Huntinghawk...there is a little thing called choice. You chose to go into a thread about drunks and posting... and you have the choice not too. You also have the individual choice to add a drunk person to your ignore list and forever silence the nonsense we may spew. Unlike being in a bar where the loud drunk has to get thrown out or knocked out, you have the power to do it with a click of your mouse.

No isn't that a wonderful place for some folks to hang out and get their drink on. Moreover we share some of our favorite music with each other instead of having to listen to some sad sack DJ's attempt to guide our midnight motivational melodies. Where I come from preachers don't go to bars to tell the drinkers how stupid they are...they wait until Sunday for the drinkers to come to them so they can tell them how stupid they are.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

DONE. Old Drunk first on list for ignore list.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> DONE. Old Drunk first on list for ignore list.


Bacon sammich anyone?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You know a BLT sounds pretty good right about now.
Now I'm hungry :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> DONE. Old Drunk first on list for ignore list.


 ANother first for me!!! YES YES YES...I beat you all! First on the HH Ignore List....

Does it show up on HH's screen if someone quotes me? I sure hope not...


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I think this thread has reached the end of it's intent! Therefore, I'm closing the thread! Sober up and enjoy the form!


----------

